# Game Thread: Tuesday December 26 vs. Houston



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

The game is already tomorrow so that's why already make this thread. Feel free to edit.

Pacers - 92
Rockets - 89


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Saturday December 26 vs. Houston*

what?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Saturday December 26 vs. Houston*

im confused?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Saturday December 26 vs. Houston*

I think he meant Tuesday and not Saturday. 

Pacers 95
Rockets 87


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Saturday December 26 vs. Houston*

97-91 Pacers


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Saturday December 26 vs. Houston*



Box Man said:


> I think he meant Tuesday and not Saturday.
> 
> Pacers 95
> Rockets 87


Oops wrong day. It's still tomorrow though :biggrin: 

Can you change it?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Saturday December 26 vs. Houston*



Pacersthebest said:


> Oops wrong day. It's still tomorrow though :biggrin:
> 
> Can you change it?


I can't, but a mod will tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fixed.

Pacers 106
Rockets 87


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Yao is out for a long time.

94-88


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Pacers 106
> Rockets 87


Someones a little confident


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> Yao is out for a long time.
> 
> 94-88



Good. JO needs to have a big game then


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow. Shawne Williams starting.. JO out with "flu bug" is what im hearing?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> wow. Shawne Williams starting.. JO out with "flu bug" is what im hearing?


Jep no O'neal again, bah.

Why no Granger?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

taunting technical on Mutombo. Stephen hits the free throw


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Jep no O'neal again, bah.
> 
> Why no Granger?


No idea, can Al and Granger not co-exist or is Carlisle just reluctant to play them together?

Great run after the timeout. 11 points straight. Tinman has 10 points already.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Al offensive board and 1!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Auggie said:


> No idea, can Al and Granger not co-exist or is Carlisle just reluctant to play them together?
> 
> Great run after the timeout. 11 points straight. Tinman has 10 points already.


Granger in now for S. Williams


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

second lineup in. Sarunas-Armstrong-MD-Granger-Baston


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

End of 1st. Houston leads 24-22.. ugly shot by quis there.. meh..

Interesting that Shawne was chosen to start this game. I wonder how many minutes he'll get.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

the familiar combination! Sarunas nice pass to Baston for two. pacers up 26-24


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow. I did not know we are 27th in the league in field goal procentage.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

no help D against Mcgrady, and 0-9 from three. :naughty:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow. three easy misses.. we're shooting 27% from the floor.

EDIT: Granger for 3!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

very bad basketball. not a good game at all


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> no help D against Mcgrady, and 0-9 from three. :naughty:


There's number one. And 10 off rebounds.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Half time 41-39. Pacers end the quarter with a 9-2 run. We have to hit the "easy" shots. *cough* Al *cough*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> There's number one. And 10 off rebounds.


yep we've had the second chances but we're shooting abysmal


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> yep we've had the second chances but we're shooting abysmal


Jup, it's better then do both things bad.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

OT: anyone watching Washington-Memphis? Washington has scored as many points as Indy and houston all together.. 77-51 lead by halftime.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Auggie said:


> OT: anyone watching Washington-Memphis? Washington has scored as many points as Indy and houston all together.. 77-51 lead by halftime.


another interesting fact regarding that game. Rookie Alexander Johnson, originally drafted by the Pacers in the second round (then packaged in a trade for James White) has 16 points and 5 boards for the Grizzlies so far.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

oh come on. Defense please.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley for 3 to end the Houston run.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley ties the game at 54!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow Howard and Deke airballs for Houston in a row  

Pacers 9-0 run, good job!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger ties the game with two free throws.

Jackson scores and we're back on top 60-58!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Harrington rebounds a J. Howard miss. His 10th reb and first double double of the season.

Jasikevicius and Armstrong in for the Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

damn. They hit at the buzzer (or did they?). two-point game, 62-60 lead


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Nope, Howards shot did NOT count. 62-58 going into the forth.
we're shooting 33% and still leading haha.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

boom baby! Jasikevicius for 3.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

7 point lead, now WIN it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Maceo Baston is everywhere doing everything. Go Baston! And one!

67-58 Indy.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Baston!! great hustle gets offensive reb, the basket and goes to the line for and 1


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Alston for 3 and they finally score ending the drout


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Low scoring game again.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Harrington!

damn, cant leave Battier open for three. ever..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

73-73, bah


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Wells ties the game with a 3 point play.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

foul on wells! Foster shooting two.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hits the first.. misses the second.. Tinsley rebounds it!!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grrr. Harrington misses Tinsleys pass. 74-73 pacers, rockets ball.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, AL!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

steal by Tinsley!! pacers ball 1:00 to go..

Harrington scores! 76-73 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jackson picks up the loose ball!! Granger shooting two with 20 secs.. hits the first! ..hits the second!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

5 points, 18 seconds. DON'T give it away.

Edit: f*ck


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Auggie said:


> steal by Tinsley!! pacers ball 1:00 to go..
> 
> Harrington scores! 76-73 Pacers



where are you watching this from? its like you are 30 sec. or so ahead


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Alston hits the open 3. Pacers timeout 16.3 secs left


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jasikevicius in for free throws.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grrrr... Armstrong misses the first.. Hits the second!

Novak in for the rockets for three point shooting


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

YES! We win!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Head with a desperation 3 three.. miss!! Armstrong to the line for two more and this game is sealed. :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> where are you watching this from? its like you are 30 sec. or so ahead


oh im just post editting.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

well good job you guys...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

notable:

Shawne Williams started this game in JO's place but didnt really get significant minutes.
Als first DD of the season! 23 and 14 with 3 steals
Foster big on the boards again. 16 rebounds

We outrebounded the rockets 53-48 and forced 21 turnovers, but had 17 ourselves. Both teams shot horrendous.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacersthebest-24
Box Man-25
iNdIaNa31PaCeRs-31
Pacers Fan-36
Auggie-25

Winner - Pacersthebest


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Man I love when the Pacers beat the Rockets. three of my best friends are rockets fans so victory tastes much sweeter


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> oh im just post editting.



Auggie is just insane. 2 seconds after somethin happens its posted up. You dont even have to watch the damn game you just listen to Auggie. Btw Auggie where do you watch all the games? You dont even live in north america right?


----------

